# Background spiegeln?



## Nepheus (14. Juli 2005)

Hey,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist den background in einer Tabelle zu spiegeln. Das heißt dieser (ein Bild) fängt nicht von links an und geht noch rechts, so wies üblich ist, sondern genau anders rum. Wäre um eine Antwort dankbar!

GreetZ


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juli 2005)

Nein, das ist meines Wissens nicht möglich. Und wenn doch, dann nur mir proprietären Mitteln wie beispielsweise Microsofts mirror-Eigenschaft.


----------



## eiisa (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
  das Spiegeln von Grafiken ist schon möglich und zwar durch einen CSS-Filter.
  Der Filter ist jedoch nur mit dem IE kompatibel - hat alos z. B. im FireFox überhaupt keine Auswirkung.

  Hier ein kleines Anwendungsbeispiel:


```
<img src="bild.jpg" style="filter:FlipH()" >
```
 
  FlipH() = horizontal spiegeln
  FlipV() = vertikal spiegeln

 LG eiisa


----------

